# Solved: 'Only open attachments from a trustworthy source'



## LeeB2 (Dec 7, 2012)

Concerns problem with MS Office Outlook 2007. Each time I attempt to open an attachment (jpeg or png) I get the above msg, asking would I like to open it or save it. 'Always ask before opening this type of file' is greyed out, so I cannot uncheck it. I have been unable to figure out how to change this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanx, LeeB2 

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft® Windows Vista Home Premium, Service Pack 2, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz, x64 Family 6 Model 15 Stepping 11
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 3325 Mb
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 3450, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 461476 MB, Free - 312940 MB; D: Total - 15359 MB, Free - 7627 MB; H: Total - 476937 MB, Free - 307929 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0FM586
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Try this: http://www.msoutlook.info/question/80


----------

